# Rescue? Greenville MS



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:smhelp: Can we help a baby? :smhelp: 

I have chatting with a former member of MO this morning. I have learned from her there is a 10 mo Maltese girl spayed/all shots at her vets 'free to good home'. The original owners moved and left her at the animal hospital. I know nothing other then what I have posted. I don't know if the vet is doing any screening or will just let her go to the first interested party. If anyone is close by and can/wants get her here is the information she is at:

Allen and Griffin Animal Hospital
204 Hwy 1 South
Greenville, MS 38701
(601) 332-0592


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Who does that? Ok, maybe there are extenuating circumstances, but, stilll. Then again, leaving her at the veterinarian is better than dumping her at a shelter. I wish I were in Mississippi. My Maggie Bella is 10 months old. That is such a sweet age. I hope someone gets her soon!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Isn't there _ANYONE_ in or around this area that can get this little girl? :smhelp:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm in MS but I'm about 3 hrs. away from Greenville. Do you know anything else about her? Or even if she's still available? I've put in a call to a few people that I know would give her a good home to see if they would be interested in going to get her.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Just throwing this out there since most people don't know where Greenville is. Greenville is halfway between Jackson, MS and Memphis, TN. If anyone knows someone in Memphis that is looking it would be a fairly easy day trip.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Apr 25 2009, 06:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=767583


> I'm in MS but I'm about 3 hrs. away from Greenville. Do you know anything else about her? Or even if she's still available? I've put in a call to a few people that I know would give her a good home to see if they would be interested in going to get her.[/B]


Angelyn , it was my understanding that as of yesterday she was still there and available. Only a phone call will confirm.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if this little girl has been gotten? It's a 3 hr drive for me, but that's not a problem. I called the clinic, but they said they knew nothing about a maltese. If she's still there, I'll get her. Thanks! Grace


----------

